# Sea Trout at Atlantic City



## age (Sep 22, 2010)

Heard from people that there are a lot of sea trouts at the inlet area. Anybody any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family. If they are there that would be nice.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Been looking for weakies all summer. If you know of an area, let me know, i'll meet you out there,


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Indeed.


----------

